
Why The Intercept closed the Snowden archive - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/@barrettbrown/why-the-intercept-really-closed-the-snowden-archive-e99f46bbfbbc
======
randomname2
Greenwald's response:
[https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/1106195880393297920](https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/1106195880393297920)

------
vnchr
The author has published a follow-up article: “The Intercept’s editors
couldn’t figure out why these leaked emails are important. Can you?”. [1]

[1] [https://medium.com/@barrettbrown/the-intercepts-editors-
coul...](https://medium.com/@barrettbrown/the-intercepts-editors-couldn-t-
figure-out-why-these-leaked-emails-are-important-can-you-5268556bedd)

~~~
gilini
I wonder if he's physically unable to write without being condescending. It
really hurts the message.

------
aristophenes
Can someone explain this with context? I am not informed enough about this to
understand, I assume others are experiencing something similar.

~~~
wallace_f
This article would be a lot better if it started with the introduction: TI
decides to end funding for work on the Snowden archive to cut expenditures.
Laura Poitras is very angry about this, here are her thoughts.

------
appleflaxen
Anyone have a copy of the full archive? Will it live on at a torrent file
somewhere?

~~~
hannasanarion
No, it's supposed to stay secret. A lot of the documents could literally get
people killed if released. That's why Snowden gave it to journalists he
trusts, not the open internet.

~~~
Nullabillity
Why put so much effort into protecting the privacy of people dead set on
killing it for everyone else?

~~~
hannasanarion
How about: because Snowden isn't interested in murder.

What if the documents contained the identity of an American mole in ISIS,
would you release that? Would you watch the execution video when they chop off
his head because you blew his cover?

What if the documents contained details of a terrorist plot that the NSA has
been tracking, would you release that? Would you apologize to the families of
the dead because you tipped off the terrorists on how to avoid law
enforcement?

That's why Snowden entrusted the documents to journalists that he drilled in
security practices, and that's why he gives the Feds an opportunity to comment
on or object to each new document release: there is some stuff that rightly
deserves to be kept secret.

Just because the classification system is regularly abused doesn't mean it
shouldn't exist.

------
ckastner
This was nonsense. thanks for correcting me.

~~~
0xDEFC0DE
>Just kidding! It’s only me, Barrett Brown

------
cinquemb
My opinion of the whole Intercept operation/Snowden affair: "…When their veil
of secrecy is shredded and they can no longer rely on a phony cover story to
misinform the public, they resort to admitting—sometimes even
volunteering—some of the truth while still managing to withhold the key and
damaging facts in the case. The public, however, is usually so intrigued by
the new information that it never thinks to pursue the matter further."

